
Content Distribution Networks - akud
https://akud.github.io/visualization-blogs/posts/01_content_distribution_networks/index.html
======
corobo
I think the term Content Distribution Networks[1] is already taken. This was a
rather confusing read as I was in the wrong context.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_delivery_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_delivery_network)
Ok so it's more commonly a Content Delivery Network, but it's "also known as"

~~~
sidjor
Thank you for clearing that up. Even I made the mistake of thinking this was
about CDNs.

~~~
pricechild
I felt the context was adequately explained at the start of the second
paragraph:

    
    
      I was talking to a friend the other day about content distribution networks online.
      By this I mean a graph of interactions between people publishing the content and people consuming the content.

~~~
corobo
Which (with my prior context) I read as someone publishes the content and then
maybe you need to do some cache invalidation somewhere, reheat the current
page - maybe you need to reheat some archive pages, the homepage, etc

Something along the lines of

> By this I mean a graph [assumed 'buzzword'] of interactions [that happen]
> between [as in time] people publishing the content [POST] and people
> consuming the content [GET]

I mean even the images being used sorta look like something you might end up
with if you were to diagram a CDN

